# slow roasting a steak in the oven?



## kongfeet (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi. I was wondering if anyone has ever tried cooking a steak (let's say, an inch thick rib eye) at around 200 F. Had many memorable meals with rib roasts cooked the same way, but I'm not sure if it will work just as well for a much thinner cut. Would also appreciate if anyone has a rough idea as to how long it takes (per lb or oz) in case a digital thermo is not an option. Thanks.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

I believe that's how Craftsteak does their meat, although probably much thicker. And to considerable criticism. Where's the seared crust :lips: that is so much of the joy of steak? 

Me, I wouldn't, since something only 1 inch is mostly done (if you like it rare) by the time you finish searing it on both sides.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Personally I think that a steak should have a nice seared crust on it. And a 1 inch thick cut is right around the point where you may or may not want to finish it in the oven. I like mine rare, so pan searing a slice of rib that size is sufficient for my tastes. If you like it more towards medium, finishing in the oven may be helpful.

But as for doing it ALL in the oven, I'm sure it could be easily done, probably wouldn't take more than 45 minutes or so at 200 F. Could be an interesting experiment. I have done smallish beef and pork roasts [ less than 2 pounds ] in the oven, but usually at higher heat.

If memory serves me right, there was a discussion some time ago where I made the comment "What's the thinnest roast, what's the thickest steak?" Maybe I'll try to dig up that thread, it may be relevant here.

mjb.


----------



## dscheidt (Feb 27, 2008)

I've done this, more or less. Cook to 100F in a low oven (time varies on the cut, starting temp, thickness, but 20 minutes for an inch is the right ball park). just a few seconds on a hot grill will get the searing. I go for pretty rare, so I don't know what I'd do if I wanted things medium. Probably a bit higher than 100 before taking out. 

This does work quite well. You get a nice crust, but there isn't the overcooked zone between the crust and the center that there is if you do it all on the pan.


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

This method was promoted by Cook's Illustrated at one point, not that they invented it. Basically you put the steak in the oven on the lowest setting it will allow, and wait until you get 100F. Then you sear the heck out of the surfaces, over maximum heat, and you should be right at the rare/medium-rare point. You can also do the reverse: sear the bejeepers out of the surfaces, and then roast at medium temperature until the inside is where you want it, which is a faster system -- but remember there are times when you'd prefer slow.

1" is about the minimum point where there's any reason to do this. In high-end pro kitchens, as far as I am aware, this kind of method is used when cooking something like a chateaubriand or côte de boeuf, which can be easily 2" thick and would be in serious danger of drying out or burning horribly if you did it entirely on a surface grill.

My feeling is that one should learn to cook a normal -- let's say 3/4" -- steak on a grill or pan. Learn what the different levels of doneness feel like. Use this kind of method when dealing with something definitely abnormal, the sort of steak you're going to cut into portions before serving.


----------

